# [SOLVED] I need an audio driver update..



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

No sound works on my computer.. 
when this computer had ME the sound worked fine.. I upgraded to XP Home and now it doesn't work..
I looked it up on the microsoft website and it says that when it updated that it deleted the drivers or something.. I guess cause they havent been updated.. 

so I have to update the driver.. the problem though is I have no idea what sound card I have it is one of those thats.. onboard or w/e connected to the motherboard I looked inside the computer..it says Foxconn on the side of the jack for the speakers.. I don't think that helps though.. 

my computer is a systemax venture and of course I am running XP home edition.. I don't have a manual or anything for the computer because someone gave me the computer.. 

I have tried looking under device manager and stuff but it doesn't say what kind of card I have.. can someone help me with updating?


----------



## seahawk83 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

windows me is not upgradeable to any other version of windows, it was an as is operating system
what you can do is go to this website and download the 15 day trial version of driver magician run the program and hopefully a sound driver will show in the results, hit the update button and it will search for updated drivers, choose highlight the sound driver and choosre download and then run the driver once downloaded
http://www.drivermagician.com/download.htm


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

Actually what we did was reformat the computer and install XP..
and I went to the device manager and the yellow question mark that says other devices has the Multimedia Audio Controller and so I went on it and it says:

Device type: Other devices

Device manufacturer: Unknown

Location: PCI bus 0, device 31, function 5


Under Device Status it says:

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)

To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.

I clicked Reinstall Driver and it didn't work because the wizard couldn't find the necessary software.

So.. am I needing more than just an update?


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

Another thing I didn't say before.. when I get an error or something on the computer.. you know how it plays a sound through your speakers? well it plays a beep inside my computer like through the little built in speaker or w/e its called .. it didn't do that before when the sound worked through the speakers..


----------



## seahawk83 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

here is an app to find unknown devices, freeware
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

ok thanks.. I got it up.. but I don't exactly know what I'm looking for lol..
I found on there it says Legacy Audio Drivers but at the very top where it has Multimedia Audio Controller it says [Unknown] next to it


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

if you go to the computers manufacturers website, you may be able to find the xp drivers you need.

If you give the make and model of your computer we might be able to find the proper driver for you.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*



seahawk83 said:


> windows me is not upgradeable to any other version of windows, it was an as is operating system
> [/url]


you can upgrade from winme to winxp legally. 



> Note If your Windows XP CD is an upgrade, you are prompted to insert a CD of a previous operating system to verify upgrade compliance. Remove the Windows XP CD, and then insert the CD from your previous operating system into the CD drive. You can use the CD to upgrade from the following versions of Windows:
> Windows 98
> Windows 98 Second Edition
> Windows Millennium Edition
> ...


taken from microsoft support


----------



## seahawk83 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

which link or app are you referring to, the driver magician or the unknown device program
for the driver magician app download the legacy drivers and intall that that may solve the issue
the other program, unknown device, it should give you an iddea of what you need to look for


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

Hi,
If you are unsure of the make, model etc. Please download and run Everest under my signature and post the results. It will give us the info to help you.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*



seahawk83 said:


> which link or app are you referring to, the driver magician or the unknown device program
> for the driver magician app download the legacy drivers and intall that that may solve the issue
> the other program, unknown device, it should give you an iddea of what you need to look for


I was referring to the unknown device program..

in the driver magician the one that has the Class named Audio
under the driver update information it says 
SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio Drivers and when clicked it says:

Supported OS: Windows 98/ME/2000/XP
Driver Provider: Intel
Driver Version: 5.12.1.5240
Digitally Signed by Microsoft: Yes
Release Date: 09/01/2004
File Size: 23.7MB

I can't download of course since I'm running the unregistered version..

I hope this helps.. I am not that great when it comes to this detailed computer stuff lol..


Operating System 
Windows XP Home Edition Service Pack 1 (build 2600) 

System Model
Intel Corporation 

I got that info using Belarc Advisor..


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

when I went on Everest>Multimedia ..Nothing shows under Windows Audio but the next one down in Multimedia is PCI/PNP Audio .. and when clicked it says: 

Device Description: 
Intel 82801EB ICH5 - AC'97 Audio Controller [A-2/A-3] 

Type: PCI


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

You must install the chipset drivers for your motherboard. Here http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

Then download PC Wizard from my sig and install it. Restart your machine. Then open PC Wizard and click on FILE, SAVE AS and save the text file to your desktop. Copy the text from that file into this thread.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

Yes,
Bigfella is right. The chipset driver must be installed first (now we know a little more about you system) Run PC wizard will also help us (similar to everest), but post all the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

I really don't know what chipset im supposed to be downloading.. lol there is a bunch


_Edited in:_
Operating System: 
Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 1

Report Date: Saturday 19 January 2008 at 13:05

<<< System Summary >>>

> Mainboard : Intel D865PERL

> Chipset : Intel i865PE

> Processor : Intel Pentium 4 @ 3000 MHz

> Physical Memory : 512 MB (1 x 512 DDR-SDRAM )

> Video Card : Nvidia Corp GeForce FX 5200 [NV34.3]

> Hard Disk : WDC (40 GB)

> CD-Rom Drive : LG CD-RW CED-8080B

> Network Card : ADMtek AN983 FastNIC PCI 10/100 Fast Ethernet Adapter

> Network Card : Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection

> Operating System : Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.01.2600 Service Pack 1

> DirectX : Version 8.1b

--------------------------
***** End of report *****


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

did you run your m/b setup cd after the install


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

what CD? ..m/b?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

your mother board would have come with a setup cd,after you format and reinstall you need to run it
if you don't have it you can download the items chipset drivers and utilities],from the mothboard makers download page for you model of mother board


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*



Jlbawsome said:


> I was referring to the unknown device program..
> 
> in the driver magician the one that has the Class named Audio
> under the driver update information it says
> ...




XP Professional here: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8C...ip&agr=N&ProductID=816&DwnldID=14529&lang=eng

OR

XP Home here: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/T8C...ip&agr=N&ProductID=816&DwnldID=14529&lang=eng


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*



dai said:


> your mother board would have come with a setup cd,after you format and reinstall you need to run it
> if you don't have it you can download the items chipset drivers and utilities],from the mothboard makers download page for you model of mother board


no I don't have the CD.. Bigfella I used the home edition link (although I think I had already ran that setup today..) now what?.. the sound still doesn't work


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

Here is the web page for your motherboard at Intel:

http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/D865PERL/

HTH

Bill


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

Restart.

Then go here and install all the drivers you need and update ones that require it. http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...XP+Home+Edition&lang=eng&strOSs=45&submit=Go!

REstart.

You should now have sound.


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

*Thank you SOO much!! it works now!! =]*:grin:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

Great news. Please save all your drivers on a cd for future reference. As it is an older board, you can never be too sure it will be online forever. Also good if you cannot get online.

Stick around and welcome to TSF!


----------



## Jlbawsome (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*

haha.. thanks.. yeh I will deff stick around cause I have a couple of other computer with problems lol..


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: I need an audio driver update..*



Jlbawsome said:


> haha.. thanks.. yeh I will deff stick around cause I have a couple of other computer with problems lol..


That's good to here!

We'll be waiting.

Bill


----------

